

Adventures with an Extreme Polyglot - GiraffeNecktie
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2012/01/10/adventures-with-an-extreme-polyglot-excerpt-from-babel-no-more.html

======
jnbiche
This guy sounds very eccentric, and clearly has a love for documenting his
study of languages, but I'm not convinced he's a polyglot, at least by my
definition of the word. Picking up bits and pieces of dozens of obscure
languages is an interesting hobby, but as a translator and multilingual
myself, I find someone who speaks, reads, writes, and understands 3 languages
with native-level fluency much more interesting. However, the book in question
bears investigation.

